# Personal Best ... And With New Ss



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Been working for couple days on my 3rd version of Bil Hays' Panther. Still have final sanding and finishing to do, but couldn't resist temptation to put some bands on and see how it shoots.

1st try was mid-afternoon and nuttin to write home about. Wasn't surprised.

Went out again early this evening. *Personal best! 32 out of 41 from 33'* on a pop can ... well, actually 2 pop cans were required. Guess will hold on to this frame ...............

As a side note, I've been shooting a .030 straight-cut latex bandset for quite awhile now. I mean a LONNNNG while. Has to be at least 1,500 shots. And there's still no sign of a tear. The sheet it was cut from came from Tex. Set is 3/4" wide and fork-to-tie is 9" ... so not fast, but fast enough for 33' and EASY pull.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

that looks sweet


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have some of the nicest slingshots around, including some made by Bill Hays. But I have NEVER had a run like that. Probably never will either. Great shooting, Knoll.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good work, man!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

3 out of 4 on a target that size from 10 meters.... excellent shooting!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that is some awesome shooting, wish I could shoot like that.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Knoll said:


> Been working for couple days on my 3rd version of Bil Hays' Panther. Still have final sanding and finishing to do, but couldn't resist temptation to put some bands on and see how it shoots.
> 
> 1st try was mid-afternoon and nuttin to write home about. Wasn't surprised.
> 
> ...


Good shooting. I have been using the 3/4 straight cut for a while now and really have started to like them. Mine are a little shorter than yours but they seem to last a long time. I shoot 7/16 and even half with them and they shoot great.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Excellent shooting man, keep at it.
Philly


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

What are you looking at, I take it the video has been removed all I can see is writing.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> What are you looking at, I take it the video has been removed all I can see is writing.


Not looking at anything Mate, just taking the mans word for it. Good enough for me.
Philly


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

41 shots at a pop can would truly be boring.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

philly said:


> What are you looking at, I take it the video has been removed all I can see is writing.


Not looking at anything Mate, just taking the mans word for it. Good enough for me.
Philly
[/quote]







I agree


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh some of the comments made me think you were looking at something that had now been removed


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Oh some of the comments made me think you were looking at something that had now been removed


No problem Hawk, easily misunderstood I guess.
Philly


----------

